# new to here from ohio



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

welcome


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## hunter109 (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hunter109. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## hunter109 (Oct 7, 2010)

well thanks guys so anyone who has some privte land that they let poeple hunt or leases cheap in like a hundered or so a year or something near 4 if it has to be the highs i would pay for land


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

hey jake glad to see you finally came to the dark side


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

